# acheter iPhoneX éventuellement d’occasion



## Wolodyjowski1010 (19 Mai 2018)

bonjour, je voudrais acheter un iPhoneX neuf? ou d’occasion..
si d’occasion où ? merci


----------



## Wilthek (19 Mai 2018)

bonjour, voici le site présenté par MacGé: https://www.backmarket.fr, il y a le choix entre du reconditionnement "local" avec plusieurs niveaux de qualité (shiny étant le plus haut état censé être neuf) ou du reconditionnement type "refurb Apple" (absent en France pour les iPhone mais présent ici)... je pense que ce sera mon prochain moyen d'achat... Attention, les iPhones reconditionnée pas backmarket ne sont plus garantis IP67 (étanchéité), fouille bien sur le site et regarde les petites lignes...

un peu plus d'info sur igen.fr


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2018)

Ou le miens !!


----------

